# i hope ypu people are happy!



## carnuba (Jul 11, 2008)

i can't walk down the meat isle anymore
without think about all the different ways
i can smoke the different types of meat



thank all of you


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 11, 2008)

LOL...it's a sickness for sure.  Glad you could join us!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 11, 2008)

So what is the problem???
It's the other folk's that ain't normal!


----------



## Dutch (Jul 11, 2008)

Why thank you, I'm quite happy indeed.

Welcome to the madness!!


----------



## dingle (Jul 11, 2008)

From one addict to another......welcome to the SMF baby!!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 11, 2008)

Meetin starts at 7, snacks at 7:05 which will be ABT's, fatties an ribs!


----------



## daboys (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll be there bout 10 till.


----------



## toddb (Jul 11, 2008)

I hear ya Carnuba!!!!  I have only had my smoker for a couple of weeks and I'm already on my third smoke (meatloaf and Dutch's beans tonight) and spend more money than necessary for more meat for this weekend.  Half brisket and corn for dinner tomorrow and a bacon cheeseburger fattie for Sunday!  Crazy that I'm having smoked meat for dinner three nights in a row and who knows how many lunches during the week.  

This place isn't right!!!! 

Thank you very much!!!!!


----------



## bearmoe (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 11, 2008)

Just wait until to start figuring out how long various dogs around the neighborhood would take......and what wood would be best.


----------



## dirtman775 (Jul 11, 2008)

PSSSTTTT, it's a secret society of meat mongers that schlepp around the meat cooler.....welcome


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jul 11, 2008)

ROFL...


----------



## meowey (Jul 11, 2008)

ROTFLMAO - I do that, and look at the apple tree in my yard to see if it needs pruned "yet"!!


Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## blacklab (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey!!! 

where's fido???
fido fido come here!
has anybody seen my dog?

Yes rewinding to the 70s, lots dogs came up missing in those years


----------



## bull (Jul 11, 2008)

He he he!
Aint that the truth.  
Hell I have trouble getting through the cheese section and veggie section as well.


----------



## nick (Jul 11, 2008)

*I know how you feel.....I'm hooked too !*


*Geaux SAINTS!*


----------



## nitrousinfected (Jul 11, 2008)

Was just about to say wait until your sickness reaches the vegetable isle, then the cheeses, then the...................... My wife actually asked me the other night if I could smoke Hamburger Helper? I told her that I probably could if I allowed it in the house.


----------



## tybo6 (Jul 11, 2008)

DUUUUUDE.................
       welcome to smokeaholics....my name is Ty and.................I LOVE TO SMOKE..........man I am smokin squash and zuchini right now... along with some boneless loin ribs.....quick and easy dinner.....nothin is safe in my house.....I aint even aloud to go to the store by myself any more.......gotta go now....gotta rub a brisket for sun...........lol
                            Ty


----------



## morkdach (Jul 11, 2008)

happy happy happy happy


----------



## desertlites (Jul 11, 2008)

You just ain't seeing things clearly! must be the smoke in your eyes.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 11, 2008)

Just returned from a trip to grocery doing exactly this and got the 'We don't need that you already have 6 of them in the freezer' speech from the wife.....

 to which I replied that this is "Tennessee Pride brand sausage they had on sale today, it is even better than the Meijer brand sausage in the freezer that was on sale last month!!"


----------



## seboke (Jul 12, 2008)

My Man, that's a self inflicted wound!  I hope I helped in convincing you to pull the trigger!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 12, 2008)

There is NO know cure for this illness. So keep on smoking.


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 12, 2008)

As I've said before: sanity is overrated, or so THEY say. (Not sure if THEY are inside voices or outside voices....)

Yeah... about that... chihuahua and mesquite are not the pair you would expect them to be. Go figure....


----------



## cman95 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes I am sick.......and I hope I never get well.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 12, 2008)

ah yes much like marshmellows and tequila, they don't play well either..its fun for awhile till..someone puts an eye out....


----------



## agmeyer (Jul 12, 2008)

Friends; my name is Richard and I'm a smoke-food-addict and thanks for having me at this meeting.  I really appreciated the "Intervention"  and the support I've gotten lately?  Ha Ha Ha.   I'm Hooked bad; and I'm a Red Meat Survivor also. Semper Fi and Happy Smoke Rings from Sedalia, MO.


----------



## kookie (Jul 12, 2008)

I am glad that we could be of help to you............lol..............Now you have reached the stage of addiction that we are all in..............lol.........


----------



## shawnr5 (Jul 12, 2008)

You know it's bad when you start watching every yard you drive by for a propane tank that isn't in use and thinking about the suitability of every metal container or pressure vessel you see as a smoker. I had to rent a chainsaw and rotary hammer the other day and really wanted to take the flammable liquids cabinet at the rental shop home with me. 4 feet wide, 3 feet tall and about 18 inches deep. Some legs, vents, casters, a couple of propane burners and a chimney....... GOSM from he11.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jul 12, 2008)

Yup it's an illness.  Unfortunately for me my wife has not caught the illness and after my first few smokes (last year) announced she doesn't like smoked foods. 

I promptly told her I was glad to hear that so I would have more meat for me :)


----------

